# Two washers on one drain?



## Pcinspector1

I have an apartment that wants to provide ONE 2" pvc drain for TWO clothes washers. Is this possible or does the line need to be enlarged or should there be two separate 2" lines going to the stack?


----------



## north star

*@ : @ - @*

PC,

Table P3005.4.1 [ from the `12 IRC  ] indicates that one,  2 inch,

horizontal drain line can accommodate 2 washers;  at 2 d.f.u's

each.......They also need to be separately vented & trapped.

FWIW,  ...the d.f.u's come from Table P3004.1 [ `12 IRC ].





*@ - @ : @*


----------



## BSSTG

Greetings,

I would be watchful on that one. Make sure the 2 traps tying into the horizontal drain meet the requirement of 3005.5. I saw some guys doing that in a duplex one time where they didn't have enough room. You know machines a few years ago spit out the water so quick it could be a problem. Nowadays, the machines don't use much water so it maybe not an issue so much. In fact, the newer machine we have doesn't always get my clothes clean!

BSSTG


----------



## Pcinspector1

North star,

Thanks for the information, just finished discussing this with the plumber, found out there's no stack, they were trying to drain into an abandoned 2-inch shower drain connection.

IPC 406.2 requires the 2-inch line to connect to a 3-inch or larger branch or stack.


----------



## mtlogcabin

406.2 Waste connection.

The waste from an automatic clothes washer shall discharge through an air break into a standpipe in accordance with Section 802.4 or into a laundry sink. The trap and fixture drain for an automatic clothes washer standpipe shall be not less than 2 inches (51 mm) in diameter. The fixture drain for the standpipe serving an automatic clothes washer shall connect to a 3-inch (76 mm) or larger diameter fixture branch or stack. Automatic clothes washers that discharge by gravity shall be permitted to drain to a waste receptor or an approved trench drain.

I don't think it is allowed

I see I was late again:banghd


----------



## Pcinspector1

I agree with you mtlogcabin, it would not be allowed bases off the information I was given. They had only one 2-inch trap prior to the entry into the abandoned shower drain. Did not see a shower drain trap below the concrete floor, strange existing plumbing

Thanks for the input.


----------



## BSSTG

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> North star, Thanks for the information, just finished discussing this with the plumber, found out there's no stack, they were trying to drain into an abandoned 2-inch shower drain connection.
> 
> IPC 406.2 requires the 2-inch line to connect to a 3-inch or larger branch or stack.


Greetings,

I'm not seeing this requirement for connection to a 3 in stack or branch in the IRC. Is it in there and I'm missing it? I realize the original post said apartment which makes IPC applicable so I'm good with that. I wanna make sure I'm not missing something here that might apply to duplexes. I still see a fair amount of duplex construction around here.

BS


----------



## Pcinspector1

BSSTG,

I only found the 2-inch pipe to 3-inch pipe requirement in the IPC. Did not see the requirement in the IRC.

Would the duplexes have individual 3" stacks and their own sewer line system?


----------

